# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Nederlandse of buitenlandse gezondheidszorg

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Wij als Nederlanders houden ervan om te klagen. Ook over onze gezondheidszorg. Maar is dat nou terecht? Is het in andere landen in West-Europa beter geregeld? Geef je mening!

----------


## marijke77

In Nederland is de gezondheidszorg tov andere landen goed geregeld, het is alleen zo dat het misschien nog beter geregeld was en we een stap terug moeten doen. Aleen vind ik dat de marktwering niet helemaal thuis hoort in de gezondheidszorg want de zorg hoort niet verhandeld te worden en door deze marktwering wordt de kwaliteit er zeker niet beter op want iedereen wil de goedkoopste zijn en er moet dan toch ergens op ingeleverd worden en dat is dan toch de kwaliteit.

----------


## giselle

Marijke,

Laat de cijfers nu eerst eens even voor zich spreken: Wij hebben in NL het kleinste aantal huisartsen van de hele EU (maar 43 per 100.000 inwoners, tegen bijvoorbeeld 108 in Duitsland, 168 in Belgie, en 180 in Frankrijk), en nog niet de helft van het aantal specialisten - ook weer per 100.000 - wat men gemiddeld in andere landen van de EU heeft. Ook het aantal ziekenhuisbedden is al even klein ten opzichte van andere landen: Wij hebben er 383 per 100.000 inwoners, in Belgie, Duitsland en Frankrijk ligt dat aantal twee tot drie maal hoger. 

Geen wonder dus dat steeds meer mensen een huisarts net over de grens nemen (daar hoef je niet eerst telefonisch een afspraak te maken), en de wachttijden en hoge kosten van een consult in een Nederlands ziekenhuis omzeilen door naar een Belgische of Duitse specialist te gaan. En ik kan je de verzekering geven dat de zorg daar vele malen vriendelijker, gastvrijer, maar vooral: veel beter is, dan hier. En men kent er geen wachttijden. Moet je hier soms weken wachten tot je voor een MRI of CT-scan aan de beurt bent, over de grens is alles binnen een week "gepiept" tegen nog eens lager kosten ook. Laatst moest ik voor een maagonderzoekje naar het ziekenhuis (kijken met zo'n slangetje dat door je keel gaat). Dat zou hier 680 euro gaan kosten, en de nodige weken wachten. Oplossing: even naar de eerste beste middelgrote stad over de grens (die daar nog wel allemaal hun eigen ziekenhuis hebben), en binnen twee dagen was ik klaar. Kosten: 70,40 euro. Dus mijn no-claim en/of eigen risico was niet in een keer op aan de kosten van Nederlandse bureaucraten.

Juist omdat bij ons de zorg zo schaars is, zijn er wachttijden, is er sprake van werken onder tijdsdruk (waardoor de arts te weinig tijd voor je heeft, maar ook eerder fouten maaakt) en is het systeem onnodig duur. Immers voor elke arts zijn er inmiddels tientallen "regelneven" nodig bij ziekenhiuisadministraties en bij verzekeraarskantoren. 

Kortom: wij kennen een systeem dat nog het meeste doet denken aan de sovjet-unie van weleer, met bijbehorende verplichting tot afname (middels de naturapolissen) van hetgeen de lokale markt in de aanbieding heeft, en met bijbehorende "apparatski's" die - zonder zelf ook maar met een vinger aan de werkelijke zorg aan het bed bij te dragen - kapitalen voor zichzelf weet op te strijken.

Ik kan je maar een advies geven. Zorg dat je een goede restitutiepolis hebt, en "gewoon" goede en betaalbare zorg in het buitenland kunt halen. 

Giselle

----------


## marijke77

Niet iedere Nederlander is in de mogelijkheid om een huisarts net over de grens te kiezen, en dat er in Duitsland Belgi&#235; en Frankrijke meer artsen rondlopen wil ook niet zeggen dat ze beter zijn dan de Nederlandse. Dat het voor een Nederlander goedkoper is om zich te laten behandelen in het buitenland wil ook niet zeggen dat het voor de inwoners van dat land hetzelfde is. Die moeten misschien wel zelf meer bijbetalen of hun verzekering is duurder. De bureaucratie is hier erg groot. Maar je hoort evenzoveel verhalen van mensen die zich in het buitenland goedkoop laten behandelen ( bv ogen laseren ) dat dit ook vaak foute boel is door bv slechtere hygi&#235;ne of anderzins. Zo is er overal wel iets op aan te merken. Een slecht punt hier in Nederland is de no claim want hierbij betalen de zieke mensen een gedeelte van de premie voor de gezonde mensen want zij krijgen geld terug en iemand die ziek is kan er meestal niets aan doen dat men ziek is, terwijl iemand die gezond is het geluk al heeft dat men gezond is en dan ook nog het geluk heeft van de teruggaaf van die no claim.

----------


## giselle

Marijke,

Met alle respect: Ik ga niet af op getallen alleen. Door mijn activiteiten heb ik zicht op de ervaringen van vele honderden personen die zich in met name Belgie en Duitsland hebben laten behandelen. Het beeld wat ik schets is het beeld van de meesten van hen: Geen wachttijden, artsen die tijd en aandacht genoeg hebben voor je, en die niet eerst een gesprekje gaan voeren om je vervolgens enkele weken later terug te laten komen voor het feitelijke onderzoek. Uiteraard gaat ook daar wel eens iets mis, maar zeker niet meer dan in Nederland. Het voorbeeld wat je noemt levert ook in NL vaak complicaties op. Maar het verschil in werkdruk leidt in elk geval in die landen tot zorgvuldiger werken. 

Inderdaad is het zo dat nogal wat mensen zich een naturapolis hebben laten aanpraten door Hoogervorst en de verzekeraars. Daarmee hebben ze er voor getekend genoegen te zullen nemen met de in dit land voorradige en gecontrocateerde zorg. Voor hen bestaat dus een soort van IJzeren Gordijn, en dat was precies de bedoeling van de minister: door uitspraken van het Hof van Justitie der EG aan het einde van de negentiger jaren werd het immers voor elke verzekerde - ook de ziekenfondsverzekerde - mogelijk om zich naar een zorgaanbieder in een andere EU-lidstaat te begeven, en daar wilde Hoogervorst een halt aan toeroepen. Door mensen voor een naturapolis te laten tekenen verklaren zij zich immers "vrijwillig" accoord met dat IJzeren Gordijn.

Wat erger is, is dat bij de zorgverzekeraars, vanuit de wetenschap dat grote aantallen verzekerden met zo'n naturapolis toch geen kant opkunnen, geen enkele drive zal ontstaan om het zorgaanbod te verbeteren. Dat gebeurt immers alleen als mensen inderdaad laten merken dat je beter af bent in een ziekenhuis of bij een specialist over de grens. Door - maar dan met een restitutiepolis - juist wel gebruik te maken van de mogelijkheden die in de hele EU worden geboden, draag je er indirect dus ook nog eens aan bij dat verzekeraars hier gedwongen worden met betere zorg te komen. Ook dat kan dus een reden zijn, zij het een meer ideologische, om juist de zorgaanbieders hier te mijden.

Per hoofd van de bevolking betalen wij - ondanks het feit dat het zorgaanbod op het niveau ligt van landen als Slovenie en Turkije - veruit de hoogste premies en bijdragen van heel Europa. Dat overigens juist vanwege de vele nutteloze administratieve rompslomp, managers en verzekeraarshotemetoten die allemaal hun graantje willen meepikken uit de zorgruif. Je redenering ten aanzien van de kosten gaat dus niet op.

Ik geef anderzijds toe dat die betere en snelere zorg voor sommigen niet altijd te realiseren is, soms vanwege de naturapolis waarmee zij zitten opgescheept, soms ook omdat de afstand een probleem vormt. Maar veel planbare behandelingen als een nieuwe heup, dotteren, etc., en simpel specialistenonderzoek als een MRI of CT-scan, zijn over de grens "zo gepiept", terwijl dat hier weken lang moet duren. En woon je minder dan 80 km van de grens, dan zal de tijd die je dan aan een reis besteed - ook al omdat alles in een keer kan geschieden, en er daar niet zoiets is als "komt u over vier weken maar eens terug" - veelal veel minder zijn dan de tijd die je kwijt bent aan het meermaals moeten bezoeken van een ziekenhuis of specialist in NL.

Daarbij komt nog dat het de zorgverzekeraars in NL een zorg zal zijn of de patient een paar weken langer in de Ziektewet blijft zitten, of in de WAO terecht komt. Dat kost hen immers geen penny, want zij kunnen die kosten afwentelen op de gemeenschap. Ook dat maakt ons systeem nog eens extra duur.

Tenslotte nog je opmerking over de no-claim. Die renteloze lening van eerst alleen ziekenfondspatienten, en dit jaar alle verzekerden, hebben de zorgverzekeraars alleen maar nodig gehad om de stelselwijziging te kunnen bekostigen. Die no-claim gaat er dus echt wel weer af. Echter verzekeraars kennende, zullen zij dat gaan aangrijpen om de extra ruimte die verzekerden daardoor krijgen, weer terug te halen als "noodzakelijke premieverhoging", terwijl het zorgaanbod intussen steeds verder uitgehold wordt.

giselle

----------


## patsi

Zelf woon ik in Griekenland. Misschien moeten die klagers hier ook even komen wonen om te begrijpen in welk luxelandje ze leven. Hier lig je bv in het ziekenhuis met 8 in een kamer van 5. Als je pech hebt, lig je in de gang. En je hebt je moeder, man, vrouw, zus nodig om bij je te blijven. Verpleegsters zijn er enkel om medicijnen te geven en temperatuur te nemen. Verder hebben ze geen tijd om je te helpen (en al hadden ze de tijd, dan doen ze het niet). Die persoon die bij je blijft, slaapt wel op een stoel of op de vloer, hij is toch geen patient, dus hoeft ie geen bed. Ja, en dat kan dan vele nachten zijn. Of heb je geen hulp, dan ga je maar zelf iemand zoeken die je blauw betaalt.

Staatsziekenhuizen zijn grotendeels gratis of je betaalt weinig, toch als je verzekerd bent. Maar je geeft wel een dikke enveloppe aan je dokter, onder tafel natuurlijk.



Huisdokters, kinderartsen of andere dokters kun je gratis krijgen, weeral als je verzekerd bent, maar de meeste zijn niet aan te raden. Misschien voor een verkoudheid, maar voor iets erstiger ga je beter bij een private dokter. En daar heb je dan de goede arsten, mooie praktijken, vaak modern ingericht en je wordt er prima behandeld. Maar deze kosten minstens 20 euro (krijg je niets van terug), vaak 30 of 40. Bij de tandarts betaalde ik 50 euro om een gaatje te vullen, dit is blijkbaar de normale prijs. Dit allemaal met veel lagere inkomens dan in Nederland.



En toch hoor ik de Grieken daarover minder klagen dan de Nederlanders. Ze zijn het nu zo gewoon.

----------


## Nicolaas-S

ik woon in Litouwen,de gezondheids zorg is er eentje van de oude russiche
tijd,verzekerd of niet je schuift altijd onder de tafel,dokters zijn niet of nauwlijks geintresseerd in patienten,mijn vriendin heeft een vreselijke tijd achter de rug verloor 3 kinderen en heeft dat erg moeilijk gevonden heeft er dus een klein tikje aan over gehouden geestelijk dan 
totaal geen hulp op dit gebied.door mijn comminucatie is het dan ook erg moeilijk om hier over te praten we hebben dus een taal probleem op dat gebied,ik zie hoe deze vrouw lijd in haar dagelijks funtioneren.
ze heeft last van duizelingen die spontaan komen vooral bij het opstaan 
pijn in de maagstreek en rond de hart streek,duizelig en zwart voor de ogen,ik weet me geen raad en de dokter heeft haar een keer 10 dagen opgenomen in een ziekenhuis? maar na 10 dagen weer weggestuurd zonder een goed onderzoek ze is erg nerveus natuurlijk en erg druk.
maar ik zou niet weten wat ik moet doen ,ik kom naar Nederland in juli
en lijkt me beter om een hollandse arts te raadplegen (via de verzekering 
van Litouwen). misschien kan ik het dan beter verwoorden van wat de problemen zijn. en word er eens een keertje een goede diagnose gesteld
dit is al jaren aan de gang en dat tegen de grond gaan door duizelingen
moet toch te achterhalen zijn. maar de ziekenhuizen hier in Litouwen werken niet erg behulpzaam en proffessioneel, ze laten je als het ware sterven waar je bij staat,zo ook met haar 3 kindertjes en foutjes worden dus gewoon afgedaan als zijnde normaal of pech.
maar ik zit mooi te klooien en weet even niet wat ik er mee aanmoet.
maar deze vrouw heeft dus echt hulp nodig dat is zeker.
ze was heel erg druk en nerveus ,ik heb nervoheel gehaald van Bional
en dat werkt dus goed,word ze een beetje rustiger van.maar dat plotseling wegvallen is dus een foutje en niet goed in haar lichaam.
en ze word een beetje bang ook ,ik hoop dat we er in Holland achter komen.want als je al nerveus bent word je hier niet rustiger van.

----------


## roelie

Mijn man en ik wonen sinds 6 maanden in Duitsland. Hier krijg je een keer per jaar een uitgebreid onderzoek en voor € 25 wordt er een echo van de buikorganen gemaakt. Bij mij werd een grote cyste op mijn rechter nier gevonden. De huisarts naam geen risico en gaf me een verwijskaart voor het ziekenhuis. Daar werd met een echo een kwaadaardige tumor van 8 cm op mijn linker nier ontdekt. Binnen 3 weken had ik alle onderzoeken en de operatie achter de rug. Gelukkig waren er nog geen uitzaaiingen. Normaal wordt het pas ondekt als je bloed gaat plassen en dan is het meestal al te laat en heb je uitzaaiingen in de lever en de longen. Heb dus heel veel geluk gehad. Als ze in Nederland meer aan preventie doen kunnen ze in de toekomst een hoop geld besparen. Beter kanker in een vroeg stadium ontdekken dan jarenlang kosten te hebben voor de vervolgbehandelingen.
Roelie

----------


## saskia4faces

Ben erg blij dat ik in de Achterhoek (Doetinchem) woon en dus dicht bij de Duitse grens, want als er ooit iets echt aan de hand is, zal ik zeker uitwijken naar een arts in Duitsland. 
De meest vreselijke uitspraak van Balkenende van een paar jaar geleden is: "de zorgstaat zoals wij hem nu kennen is verleden tijd". Hij heeft daarmee onze zekerheid op goede en goedkope zorg afgenomen en ook één van de dingen die Nederland zo uniek maakten.
Het wordt tijd dat iedereen in de zorg - vooral het verplegend personeel - meer gaan verdienen en krijgen waar ze recht op hebben. Het kan toch niet zo zijn dat, zoals ik laatst hoorde, een verpleegster nachtdiensten draaide omdat zij van het salaris wat zij met dagdiensten verdiende haarzelf en haar dochter niet kon onderhouden. Van een ongelooflijke schande dat dit beroep zo wordt ondergewaardeerd!

----------


## Constance

Wordt bij spaanse huisarts direct geholpen en krijg en betaal maar 35 euro per maand de merkmedicijnen

----------


## Mathilde-1

Wat ik vooral zo erg vind aan de Nederlandse gezondheidszorg, is dat de artsen elkaar totaal niet beconcurreren. Als dat wel het geval zou zijn, dan zouden ze vanzelf beter worden, omdat ze anders hun patient kwijtraken. Het lijkt soms net of de Nederlander denkt dat elke (huis)arts betrouwbaar en kundig is. Dat is natuurlijk niet zo: veel artsen behalen uiteindelijk hun examen met zes minnetjes en zeker tegenwoordig bezitten ze bijzonder weinig parate kennis. Hoe kan de patient een goede van een slechte arts onderscheiden? Dat is heel moeilijk en weglopen kan niet. (door onderlinge afspraken). Zijn de andere, goede artsen, wel ethisch bezig als zij hun slechte collega's maa laten doormodderen? Ten koste van mensenlevens en een hoop ellende? 
Een andere huisarts kan je in Nederland niet vinden en ook niet eenmalig raadplegen. Een slechte zaak, omdat dit risico's met zich meebrengt. Iedere burger moet altijd de mogelijkheid hebben om elders de mening van een andere arts te halen. Het is gevaarlijk om afhankelijk te zijn van die ene huisarts: die man of vrouw krijgt een machtspositie en slaapt in: zij kunnen de patient alle mogelijke onzin-diagnoses op de mouw spelden. Een huisarts heeft de gewoonte om nauwelijks verantwoorde diagnoses te stellen: ze houden zich eigenlijk alleen bezig met geruststellen en afwachten.

----------


## Luuss0404

Een huisarts is 9 jaar bezig met zijn opleiding (4 jaar theorie, 2 jaar basiskennis stage en dan 3 jaar huisartsstage in elk geval) en nog weten ze van de helft niks. 
Een vriendin van me is altijd snel moe en heeft vaak last van haar gewrichten, de HA deed het af als pfeiffer (ookal waren de vele tests negatief), als zeurderigheid vanaf haar kant, moeheid en ze moest maar rust blijven nemen. Ze is zelf op internet wezen kijken en met haar symptomen zou ze Me of fibromyalgie hebben. Zij weer naar de HA met deze info de HA wist hier niks nada noppes over, na 8 jaar getouwtrek heeft ze dit jaar eindelijk van haar HA te horen gekregen dat ze naar de reumatoloog mocht. Deze heeft tests gedaan en daar kwam uit dat ze en ME en fibromyalgie heeft. Na 8 jaar aankloten en zich kut voelen en geen school kunnen afmaken hierdoor dan eindelijk de verlossing, terwijl ze voor dit ziektebeeld in Duitsland en Engeland al veel verder zijn met tests, onderzoeken en medicijnen (in NL is ME niet eens erkend).
Wat betreft mijzelf. Ik ervaar naar de HA gaan als een ramp, ga liever niet heen tenzij ik echt niet anders kan want hij luistert toch nooit naar wat ik zeg, bij de huisartsenpost hebben ze iets meer oor voor wat je zelf denkt en in het ziekenhuis ben ik tot nu toe (afkloppen) goed behandeld muv lange wachten elke keer. En veranderen van HA is onmogelijk hier ivm weinig aantal HA. Ook ergelijk is dat de HA praktisch nooit telefonisch bereikbaar is.
In Frankrijkkreeg ik op mn 13e een ongeluk, ik ging naar een Franse HA, die onderzocht me en wou me gelijk doorsturen naar het ziekenhuis voor foto's van mijn heup en schouder, maar dat vond ikzelf niet nodig, want ik voelde dat er niks gebroken was. Maar daar luisterde de HA en wou gelijk actie ondernemen. Voor een andere ingreep kon ik in NL niet terecht (ja met TE lang wachten), een chirurg verwees me naar Barcelona naar een privekliniek, wel wat duurder, maar ik kon er gelijk terecht en ondanks de taalbarriere waren de artsen en verpleegkundigen daar superlief! 
wat ik ook raar vond was dat ik al ruim 10 jaar aan de pil ben, eerst moest ik altijd via de HA bestellen en contant betalen, toen kon ik via de receptlijn bestellen en was het ineens gratis, daarna via receptlijn en moest ik betalen, toen werd er gezegd dat het gratis was maar kreeg ik januari het jaar erop een nota en de laatste x werd ik zowat uitgescholden door de apotheekmevrouw omdat ik geen briefje had voor mijn pil (wat al iets van 8 jaar niet hoefde) en toen ik vroeg hoe ik dat had moeten weten en waar ik die vandaan moest halen werd ze boos en zei ze dat ik die de vorige keer mee had gekregen, wat dus niet zo was. Zelfs bij een vreemde apotheek hoefde ik geen briefje te hebben, dus waarom bij mijn 'huisapotheek' dan ineens na vele jaren wel?
Dus mijn ervaring is dat ik in NL heeeeeeel lang op iets moet wachten, terwijl in het buitenland het allemaal vlot gaat ookal is het soms iets duurder en ik vind de buitenlandse artsen ook aardiger.

----------


## Mathilde-1

Beste Luus,

ik lees inderdaad veel gelijksoortige problemen als ik heb met de gezondheidszorg en dan met name de huisarts. (dit had ik nog niet gelezen toen ik mijn vorige antwoord gaf). 
Het is trouwens zo dat fibromyalgie geen echte ziekte is, het is een naam voor niet verklaarde klachten van een bepaald type. In de medische wereld wordt hierover een beetje lacherig gedaan. Ik weet het niet omdat ik er persoonlijk niets mee te maken heb. Ik vind het wel raar dat een reumatoloog hier wel "serieus" mee omgaat. Jouw vriendin zou dit misschien aan de reumatoloog kunnen vragen? 
Persoonlijk ben ik trouwens van mening dat als een patient objectieve, bewijsbare, klachten heeft dat er dan wel sprake is van een ziekte, al is die ziekte dan misschien via bloedonderzoek e.d. niet aan te tonen omdat er nog geen herkenbare kenmerken bestaan.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Mathilde-1,

Er zijn wel veel mensen die ik ken en wat ik lees op forums die niet erg tevreden zijn over de huisartsen (in Nederland).
Ik weet dat fibromyalgie een ziektebeeld is. Jammer inderdaad dat er in de medische wereld lacherig over sommige ziektebeelden/ziektes/klachten gedaan word, maar gelukkig zijn er toch medici die wel willen luisteren en wel adviezen kunnen geven. De reumatoloog heeft aangegeven dat ze fysiotherapie moet volgen en vitamine b-12 injecties moet krijgen (beide wekelijks) en dan kijken of het aanslaat en hoe het verder moet. 
En jou persoonlijke definitie van ziekte vind ik een hele goeie!

----------

